# Skateboarding Zoey!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Zoey tried her hand at a new sport this weekend. She's got some mad skills!



















(She keeps grabbing her foot during the let-me-down dance. Thought it was cute)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Killer air dude :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow PJM, your hedgehogs do the most amazing things!


----------



## MeganChantelle (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha. Omgosh! Thats the cutest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Loved it, Zoey put the professionals to shame with his awesome skills :lol: :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

She needs a little color headband and some ninja weapons, and she can be the Teenage Mutant Ninja Hedgehog


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> She needs a little color headband and some ninja weapons, and she can be the Teenage Mutant Ninja Hedgehog


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Thanks guys! Cholla makes me melt & Zoey makes me laugh.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

How do I train my hedgie to do this!? :lol:


----------

